# How do you cook lobster tail?



## Debbie (Jul 15, 2006)

I saw in the grocery store some lobster tails, just the tail.. I think they were frozen.. I asked the man behind the counter.. just how do you cook these?  ( cause I have heard that many people have tried to cook them, and they come out like rubber)  and this man had such an accent I could not understand.. but I think he said something like, put in a pot with an onion and salt and boil till the color of pink salmon. 
  I thought to myself..  hmm if I do that its going to be rubber, and these are expensive..  there must be a easy tried and true recipe for just cooking lobster, so it tastes like a restaurant does.    right?    Steaming maybe??


----------



## ironchef (Jul 16, 2006)

For just the tails, I like to grill or poach them in a butter or olive oil.


----------



## jasonj79 (Jul 18, 2006)

There is a million different things you can do with lobster tails. Boil, steam, fry, grill, roast, the list can go on and on.

If your wanting it like the restaraunts serve it then you probably want to steam it. Just add about 2 inches of water to a pot. Add some salt and squeeze about two lemons in the water and just throw the tails in there. Heat the water over medium heat till it comes to a boil. 

You can just sit the tails in there or place them in a steamer basket or collander and steam them that way as well. Just be sure your able to cover the pot. Since it's just the tail's I would check it after about 5 minutes. That should be enough.

Now if your in a hurry you could moisten some paper towels. Wrap the tails in the paper with some fresh herbs. Then wrap that up in Saran wrap and microwave for 3-4 minutes. That works as well. The moist paper towels steam the lobster.


----------



## Debbie (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you..!    I didn't know it was that easy !


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

Grill it!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 18, 2006)

Grilled or butter poached FTW!


----------



## Debbie (Jul 26, 2006)

jasonj79 said:
			
		

> There is a million different things you can do with lobster tails. Boil, steam, fry, grill, roast, the list can go on and on.
> 
> If your wanting it like the restaraunts serve it then you probably want to steam it. Just add about 2 inches of water to a pot. Add some salt and squeeze about two lemons in the water and just throw the tails in there. Heat the water over medium heat till it comes to a boil.
> 
> ...


 
I did it this way.. and it turned out absolutely perfect! Thank you !


----------



## jasonj79 (Jul 26, 2006)

Debbie said:
			
		

> I did it this way.. and it turned out absolutely perfect! Thank you !


 
No problem.  Glad I could help.  How did you cook it?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 27, 2006)

Debbie said:
			
		

> I asked the man behind the counter.. just how do you cook these? ( cause I have heard that many people have tried to cook them, and they come out like rubber) and this man had such an accent I could not understand.. but I think he said something like, put in a pot with an onion and salt and boil till the color of pink salmon.


 
i'm curious. what type of accent did he have? i've been trying out a few with the phrase you've posted, from italian, to indian, to french, to jewish. the jewish one kept going on about how humid it was in the kitchen, so i stopped doing that one.  
the french one never told me how he did it, but i't was deelish...


----------



## Debbie (Jul 28, 2006)

I Steamed them, with the lemon

accent?  hmmm * shrugs*   I moved to Canada, there is soooo many different cultures here, I can't keep up.   Could have been french maybe.


----------

